# Ollie and Luna



## Danny1107 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ollie is around 9 years old now (not sure on his exact age, he was around 18 months when we got him)
Luna is 16 weeks old

Most up to date photo of Luna, she was 15 weeks in this photo









Ollie and Luna playing

























Luna sleeping, the day I got her









Another pic of Luna the day I got her

















I have more photos I will upload at some point, will also get some up to date photos of them both!

Thanks for looking


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Such lovely pictures! Beautiful dogs thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danny1107 (Jun 9, 2011)

kaz_f said:


> Such lovely pictures! Beautiful dogs thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I will get some more photos when I take them on a walk  (when the weather brightens up anyway, don't fancy taking my camera out in the rain)


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww Luna is beautiful! I love the eyes and soft expression in the face! They look like they get on well even with the big age gap! X


----------



## Danny1107 (Jun 9, 2011)

sleeping 









digging

























guilty?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely photos of beautiful dogs, Ollie looks super happy playing with Luna.
Luna looks soo chilled in all her pics, even in the digging ones, bless her


----------



## Danny1107 (Jun 9, 2011)

sailor said:


> Lovely photos of beautiful dogs, Ollie looks super happy playing with Luna.
> Luna looks soo chilled in all her pics, even in the digging ones, bless her


Ollie is a very happy dog, we thought he would be jealous if we brought another dog into the house, but Luna is the jealous one, they are both well behaved, although Luna can be a handful at times, but its the same with most pups, she's learning fast though!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They surely become great buddies, bless Luna, she look even look so proud of her digging..


----------

